# BW winter session C&C



## dzfoto (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello,

There are some winter session shots. It was realy cold outside and that day I got flu. Though it was funny doing it! 

C&C are welcome.

Please view at full resolution. Thanks!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 3, 2011)

These are stunning!...  I have not seen one I have not loved yet!

I think #2 is my favorite!


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 3, 2011)

love them all


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2011)

Outstanding work, as always!


----------



## nikianne (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful photos. I love #4 and #15!


----------



## Tbini87 (Feb 4, 2011)

Man, this set is impressive. I love winter shots and B+W and you nailed these. Looks like you did a lot of shooting in a few different locations. How long were you shooting for? Sorry to hear you got sick but I think these shots are worth a little cough and stuffy nose haha.


----------



## dzfoto (Feb 4, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> These are stunning!...  I have not seen one I have not loved yet!
> 
> I think #2 is my favorite!



Thank you!



thingsIsee said:


> love them all



Thanks!



tirediron said:


> Outstanding work, as always!



Thank you 



nikianne said:


> Beautiful photos. I love #4 and #15!



Thanks!



Tbini87 said:


> Man, this set is impressive. I love winter shots and B+W and you nailed these. Looks like you did a lot of shooting in a few different locations. How long were you shooting for? Sorry to hear you got sick but I think these shots are worth a little cough and stuffy nose haha.



Thank you. The whole photo shoot took about 2 hours. We changed 3 different locations because of coldness to get warm in a car


----------



## dallasimagery (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, very nice. Love the conversion, lots of detail in teh blacks, posing, comopsition, everything. kudos


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 4, 2011)

Great set, Donatas! Not often can someone take images with blown out whites and have me not hate them. But it is very well done here, and obviously intentional, not a product and poor exposures. 

But I don't know what's up with #9. Looks like she's about to break her ankle. Other than that, love the set.


----------



## R.D. (Feb 5, 2011)

#8 WAS MY FAVORITE! 

the entire set was awesome.. you really have a knack for putting her in the right frame..


----------



## mat wildlife (Feb 5, 2011)

Composition: wow
B&W conversion: wow
Model: wow.
Yup. I think that I like every one.


----------



## kundi (Feb 6, 2011)

model: wow

she looks great


----------



## atabrem (Feb 6, 2011)

i'm in LOVE with 8 and 13.. amazing job!  love your conversions too, nice and bright


----------



## dallasimagery (Feb 7, 2011)

Agreed, nice conversions. You also have an easy subject - very expressive, good at posing, and obviously attractive (which means she can "get away with" posing in more ways than some might).  In 1 and 4 the white is starting to lose some edge detail.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 8, 2011)

Everyone one of them is amazing!!!


----------



## Bourne (Feb 8, 2011)

Ive only just joined these forums and I havnt been on too many threads but these are definately the most stunning images I have seen so far. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Photogger (Feb 8, 2011)

As always....your photographs "WOW" me


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 8, 2011)

Really wow  those are the kind of pictures i dream of taking .. 

hope u can share some tips  but honestly they r ammazingggggggg!!!!


----------



## rub (Feb 10, 2011)

stunning work as always - thanks for sharing!


----------

